# Valvula Rectificadora AZ41 (radio antigua)



## migcan (Ago 27, 2011)

Un  para todos los foreros, por supuesto.
Veréis; me he traído mi apreciada radio antigua que guardaba en el pueblo. Hace diez años funcionaba perfectamente y la utilizaba a menudo. Bien, bueno no tan bien. Resulta que no funciona al probarla, os cuento:
No conseguí encontrar el transformador 220/125 con el que la hacía  funcionar, por tanto no pude probarla allí y me la traje para comprar aquí en donde vivo otro.
Mientras pude desplazarme a la capital, ya que vivo en  zona rural, me entretuve en hacerle un poco de mantenimiento, esto es, la soplé de polvo, le puse la cuerda del mando de la antena magnética interior y tomé nota de algunos condensadores que parecían bastante deteriorados o recalentados con objeto de reemplazarlos.
Compre el transformador, pero los condensadores no me los vendieron porque me dijeron  que esos valores son muy extraños y no tenían nada de eso. ¿Es posible?. los valores son los siguientes: "20000pF/1500V anti-inductivo", otro "30KF", algunos mas. También quise comprar una resistencia que aparece bastante recalentada y que según el esquema es de 1,5k ohm y que la medí dándome un valor de 1300 ohmios es resistencia de bobina y la que me vendieron es de 1K8 y cerámica.
Total que del circuito no modifique nada, ya que en principio funcionaba bien (hace diez años) y me dispuse a probarla con el nuevo transformador adquirido.
Al conectarla estuve atento a las lámparas y observé que en la válvula AZ41 se produjo un pequeño relámpago color azul en la parte inferior interna de la misma y el transformador del propio aparato se recalentó un poco y al momento saltó un fusible de 0,5 A que puse a la entrada de los 125 V. 
Esta lámpara rectificadora le he medido continuidad entre las patillas 8 y 9 y no me da paso de corriente y las otras cuatro que tienen encienden dos y el resto ni enciende. Poniendo el oído en el altavoz se oye un zumbido bajo y grave.
Os ruego un poco de ayuda y perdonad por enrollarme demasiado.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 27, 2011)

El prier capacito e es de 22n 1500V es raro que no tengan ya que es un valor comercial
Tienes el esquema de la radio? puedes subirlo asi te ayudamos con más precisión?

Segun los datos que tengo ese tubo es octal, el filamento esta entre los pines 7 y 8 siendo los anodos los pines 2 y 6

http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/az41.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2011)

Probala con una lámpara serie en los 220 o 110 ,)

Subinos el esquema


----------



## pandacba (Ago 27, 2011)

No se porque me he acrodado de dos personajes, ambos técnicos y uno lo vistiaba al otro, el anfitrion estaba reparndo un TV(tubular obvio alla por los 70's) y se da conque no teina una 5U4 y se queria matar y el otro le dice no tenes dos silicones?(BY127) si le dice, poneles eso es lo mismo............
Para hacerla corta digamos que el TV se incendiol el flyback no estaba seco del todo, El que sugirio hacia eso  pero como el vivia en una zona de baja tensión de linea, los TV's andaban mejor pero donde estaba este otro la linea tenia los 220, salto un arco(perdida de alta, fly-humedo solvente presenta ......)

Esa si que eran metidas de patitas y no macanas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2011)

Si , para poner un díodo hay que agregarle una resistencia serie o mejor un rectificador de selenio


----------



## elgriego (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola colegas ,en esos tiempos cuando sustituiamos la 5u4 por silicones,poniamos las resistencias milanesa,para provocar la caida y que la fuente entregara los 270v de +b,te acordas colega pandacba ,que tiempos aquellos.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2011)

Asi es griego el tango vuelve a repetirse pero si usbamos gomina jajajaja

Me acuerdo también de los primeros problemas causados con el tema de los diodos de silicio, cuando muchos no sabian que pasaba, hasta que bueno alguien te decia que habia que poner una R para hacer caer la tensión y que quede en los valores normales, claro que no habia problema donde poner la bendita R

Ja que tiempos aquellos trafos pessados o livianos los liviano eran aletados los pesados no, para 5U4 o para silicones........

Menudas disputas se armaban cuando el clásico técnico pedia dame dos silicones(BY127) y le daban dos 1N4007, claro ver el raquítico 1N4007 al lado del gordito BY127 no lo querian ni en broma, y el dependiente de la tienda que le decia es lo mismo y queno y que si........

Tambiën estaba el BY127 de cuerpo rojo, que le hacia fruncir el seño a más de uno

Tiempos del Service a domicilio, de la valijita porta tubos millones de anecdotas a lo ancho y a lo largo, algunas incontables al menos por aca ja!!!

Se acuerdan del ofico de antenista? primeros pasos para muchos, que de lios en los ediificios con las terrazas plagadas de antenas, era la belle epoque......

Tiempos del Wells Wardner, tiempos de esos hombre raros que tenia una torren en la casa y bajaba un cable y alli estaba con sus equipos comunicandose con el pais y el mundo, esa rara raza que fueron los radioaficionados............

Hayer ojeaba una Radio Chasis de esos tiempos y me trajo la nostalgia, de esa argentina que fuimos, hoy todo llega de fuera y recordaba como se vendian ya sea chasis armados o todo para armar uno elegia el TRC el gabinete y la máscara y hasta creaba su propia marca, cientos tal vez miles de modelos, habia armadores en todos los rincones del pais, recuerdo haber visots galponcitos que eran fábricas de TV alli un puñado de personas armando en serie los chasis, ensamblando probando..........

Perdones pero se me planto un lagrimón...... 

Pensar que muchos de esos aparatos lucian orgullosamente la leyenda Industria Argentina, y recorde que en esos años se construian prácticamente 100% aca, en muchos las valvulas eran importadas pero los Fapesa eran 100% nacionlaes, aún en los años del ByN transistorizado, que tambien eran totalmente nacionales........

Cuantos técnicos se negaron al cambio!!! se resistian a aprender semiconductores, ya era demasiado tener que suportar los silicons y el  1N60 dentro de esos chasis

Todavia hoy me digo pensar que nadie en esos años se puso a pensar lo que 13 tubos eran capaz de hacer llevarnos imagen y sonido...

Agarrate catalina cuando se te descolgaba el vertical y cuando nos los dos sincronismos y no estabas ducho en el tema
Me recuerdo la serie radiorama que explicaba minusiosamente cada parte y que función cumplia, eran tiempos de aquelos libros para aprender en 15 dias

A alguno de ustedes les suena los siguientes nombres Sarkes Tarzian, Standar Coil, Bola de Fuego o cosas como piking coll, bobina volante

Por estas tierras hacia furor el cordobestio un BLU de 30W echos con tubos y partes standar de TV con la cual muchos estudiantes se mantenia comunicados con sus casas...

Griego te acordas de la llamada banda agraria? telescuela técnica..... que pais pujante!!!


----------



## elgriego (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola colega pandacba ,como no me voy a acordar ,de todo lo que nombras efectivamente,a pesar de mis 43 años,vivi gran parte de lo que contas ,es mas como me aburria el industrial ya que en sus primeros años, cero electronica,era todo taller de ajuste y carpinteria,me anote en un ateneo nocturno,a pesar de que teñia 14 años y empece a ver en detalle valvulas y transistores y a entender el funcionamiento de los diferentes circuitos y etapas que constituian tanto a radios ,como tv,s,despues vendria todo lo digital y la Rf Mi gran amor ,como te e contado en otras ocasiones.

En mi casa habia un tv marca duplexton ,totalmente a valvulas con trc de 19,el chassis era tipo philips y usaba pl36,py88,y las demas valvulas fapesa que en este momento no recuerdo ,como las valvulas de rf ,del sinto y fi con la camiseta ,te acordas?,estaba armado de una manera que si querias medir la pata de una valvula ,tenias que correr un capacitor ,dos resistencias,5 cables ,un horror ,pero funciono mas de 30años .

Con respecto a la banda agraria ,me parece recordar una radio de fabricacion nacional ,no se si era la tonomac o la siete mares ,que venia escrito en el dial ,en una porcion de la banda de 80Mts,destinada a este servicio y tambien recuerdo el Blu Mauro 6blu100t que justamente Habia algunos que trabajaban en esta banda.es mas me toco repararlos en algun momento,ya que siempre se quemaba el convertidor electronico.

Ahora el tema de los libros aprenda electronica ,tv,tv color etc ,en 15 dias...fueron todo un clasico en su momento.

Bueno colega a mi tambien se me pianta un lagrimon al recordar estos tiempos ,sobre todo cuando destapo un plasma o un lcd y no se pa donde agarrar jajaja

Bueno un fuerte abrazo seguimos en contacto.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2011)

Aka voi narrar una estoria veridica pero poco divulgada : a muchos años atraz un piloto de aviõn Russo desertor de su pais pousou un aviõn de caça supersonico MIG23 en Japõn . Imediatamente engeñeros e tecnicos Americanos se deslocaron a Japõn para desmantelar el MIG23 e descobrir su secretos . Los Americanos descobriram que la electronica del MIG23 era basicamente conposto de tubos termoionicos ,asi todos riam e diziam que los Russos eran atrazados tecnicamente .! Infelizmente los americanos estavam equivocados ! pois quando hay una detonaciõn Atomica existe un efecto chamado EMP (electro-magnectico pulse ) que instantaneamente destroi el junciõnes PN del circuitos de estado solidos (silicio) , já con las valvulas o tubos termoionicos este problema no hay. portanto en caso de una guerra nuclear los equipos baseados en tubos funcionarõn sin problemas já los equipos construidos con transistores e circuitos integrados seram destruidos imediatemente . (portanto quardem con carinõ viejos equipos valvulados , pois só eles funcionarõn en despues de una guerra nuclear  je je je je je je .
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola Daniele eso fue comentado en varias oportunidades en el foro, por ambas causas y es mas hay un tubo que se utilzaba en es avión que es un 6C33C, que no era conociso sino solamente en rusia, un impresionnate triodo con una resistencia de placa de 270 ohm solamente, en lo primero que se ensayo fue en amplificadores OTL, tema tratado en el foro y gracias a que se xonsiguen amplificadores de enomre calidad al eliminar de cuajo la desventaja que representaba el trnasformador de salida, queda toda su claidad con bandas pasandte desde los 5hz y por encima de los 40Khz plana

Los japoness lo impotaron primero y luego se dio a conocer en forma masiva

En el mig 23 cumplia funciones de regulación de tensión


----------

